# Dual/Multiple WAN Routers



## jack_walsh (Sep 27, 2005)

Can a linux Box be configured in such a way that it aggregates multiple internet links into one link (I am referring to load balancing appliances)? If so where can i get help to configure one such box. I have one 512kbps leased circuit and two ADSL 512kbps lines and would like to get the cumulative bandwidth of 1.5mbps from them.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Not sure. Never thought about it. I have only known for it to go the other way. In not out.


----------



## jack_walsh (Sep 27, 2005)

Actually I Intend to create a Multiple WAN Router similar to this product TL-R488T you could check this model on the net at www.tp-link.com



Squashman said:


> Not sure. Never thought about it. I have only known for it to go the other way. In not out.


----------

